# Have you ever been REBUKED by the Lord?



## Laela (Jun 21, 2012)

I remember as a teen being rebellious and not wanting to go to church for a special service one day, and didn't. My mom went on ahead and minutes later, I got a call from pastor's wife. She wasn't rude, she didn't yell...she just talked and asked me why I didn't come. By the end of the call, I was bawling so hard my eyes got swollen and I walked to church and got there in time. I know it wasn't her who did the rebuking ..

Later on in life, a few years ago, I was visiting another church. Got uppity in spirit and wouldn't praise with every one. I just sat there, looking at folks, forgetting I was in God's house. It wasn't MY church so I didn't "join in".  Well, right after the congregation calmed down and the preacher started preaching...the Holy Spirit moved and my heart was POUNDING and fire was in my belly so that I couldn't sit still. I was a bit embarrassed and tried to play it off. Yeah, riiight.... I starting praising and crying all by myself. After my lil "praise break" I opened my eyes and saw the pastor nodding and smiling as if he expected the "interruption". Church as silent for a minute. lol   I knew I got rebuked in the spirit and since that day never operated in that way in service....

Anyone ever got rebuked by God, through someone or a memorable event?


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jun 21, 2012)

Laela It's good for you that you didn't get 'knocked' out lol,

temporary hijack:
I remember my mom said she didn't know about all that dancing if it's 'really' of God well chile like you, the fire of God touched her and I NEVER saw her move like that, she didn't know what to do with herself, when God was was finished her wig was twisted, lol....  Not another question about the dancing really being of God...

Now back to the question...


----------



## Laela (Jun 21, 2012)

^^^  @ your mom! I know what you mean... lol ... Looking forward to more testimonies...


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Jun 22, 2012)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:
			
		

> Laela It's good for you that you didn't get 'knocked' out lol,
> 
> temporary hijack:
> I remember my mom said she didn't know about all that dancing if it's 'really' of God well chile like you, the fire of God touched her and I NEVER saw her move like that, she didn't know what to do with herself, when God was was finished her wig was twisted, lol....  Not another question about the dancing really being of God...
> ...



I love this story!


----------



## mrselle (Jun 22, 2012)

A few years ago my mother-in-law told a bold faced lie on my mother.  The lie was so obvious that my husband told his mother flat out that he didn't believe her and called my parents to apologize for his mother's behavior.  When I approached my mother-in-law about the lie the conversation got out of hand and I told her that she was a rude, nasty and disrespectful person.  Well, she said she feels the same way about me, told me to have a nice life and hung up the phone.  The next day I was ok and convinced in my mind that I was right, she was wrong and she should pay dearly for making my life miserable and lying on my mother.  The day after that....smh....I was sitting under the hair dryer at the hair salon and the Lord was dealing with me to the point that all I could do was sit there and say, "Yes, Lord."  My heart was pounding and I felt so uncomfortable.  I knew that something had to be done.  That night she and I talked on the phone.  Initially, she was very cold, but I got her talking.  During our conversation she was justifying her actions towards me over the years.  My flesh wanted to tell her that she was wrong, but the Lord wanted me to be silent.  So, I was silent.  I listened to her and at the end of our conversation I knew that I had been in the wrong.  For years I had been bitter and I resented her and my feelings towards her was hindering my relationship with God.  I had been waiting for God to do something grand to show her that she was in the wrong, but God told me that just like he had been patient with me, he had to be patient with her too.  Going forward I have been more mindful of not letting bitterness and resentment build up and of not thinking of myself as being a better Christian than she is.


----------



## Laela (Jun 23, 2012)

mrselle...thank you for sharing such a powerful testimony!!!


----------



## tinkat (Jun 23, 2012)

I never come into this part of the forum but I really needed to see your post mrselle 

Wait, be positive, keep believing, and all will surely be yours. Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sidney (Jun 23, 2012)

tinkat said:


> I never come into this part of the forum but I really needed to see your post mrselle
> 
> Wait, be positive, keep believing, and all will surely be yours. Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



tinkat, be sure to come back and "hang out" with us!  And be sure to bring back the praise report...believing with you!


----------



## tinkat (Jun 23, 2012)

sidney

I definitely will come back! Thanks!

Wait, be positive, keep believing, and all will surely be yours. Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Laela (Jun 24, 2012)

Hoping to read more testimonies....


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes I have been rebuked and it's quite embarassing. I try and live life as good as I can but there are still issues within that bubble up to the surface and rear their ugly head. I incident here as I don't want to go to deep on some my of rebukes have really made me grow. Sometimes I have the tendency to say things that I forget can be taken a different way. Well in recent something was taken in a way I didn't want it to but I guess if I really look at what is in a woman's heart will come out and it hurt someone a bit. God dealt with me because I desire never to hurt anyone. I had to think why do I feel this way and it's because of pride. I hate to see that but it's good in order to grow. 

Another incident was I was told I was a mean person. It really made me dig deeper as I know I'm not a mean person but I it checked some of my attitudes and presentation. Both rebukes is and has helped me to change my mind and be more of what God wants.


----------



## Laela (Jun 25, 2012)

Awesome testimony, GM... I do find rebuke aids in spiritual growth/maturity, excellent point. Amein~


----------



## Miss Kane (Jun 27, 2012)

Deleted.........


----------



## Laela (Jun 28, 2012)

Miss Kane .. aw, sorry I didn't get to read your post. God bless...


----------



## Miss Kane (Jun 28, 2012)

@ Laela - I will repost it. I am very hesitant sometimes to post on the forum. I am never sure how my posts will be received.


----------



## sidney (Jun 28, 2012)

Miss Kane said:


> @ Laela - I will repost it. I am very hesitant sometimes to post on the forum. I am never sure how my posts will be received.



Only post what you feel comfortable posting but don't worry about what people will think about you.  I know its easier said than done but you are free.  No people bondage.


----------



## Laela (Jun 28, 2012)

^^ Amein, Sidney... No worries and no pressure, Miss Kane.. I do understand


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Jun 28, 2012)

Miss Kane said:
			
		

> @ Laela - I will repost it. I am very hesitant sometimes to post on the forum. I am never sure how my posts will be received.



I read your post before you deleted it and you have nothing to worry about. I found it to be a blessing to see other Christians grow in Christ.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jun 28, 2012)

Miss Kane 

we overcome by the word of our testimony and a reader might just get set free ...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jun 28, 2012)

here is one that is similar to Laela's

a while back at church, my pastor was ministering to people and everyone who she prayed for was falling to the ground including the ones she didn't touch, I was like I'm not falling to the ground if she prays for me ...well she got to me and as she layed hands on me I immediately tensed and stenched and squared my feet (though she wasn't pushing me) I wasn't receptive to what she was saying it showed in my posture ....

after she prayed for me came the rebuke she made an announcement, please don't quench the spirit you are not going against me but the spirit of God ...everyone that night experience a move of God except me whether they fell backwards or not. And I was angry at myself for 'missing' out I got all fleshy God showed up and because I wasn't open to him I left that service wanting and angry at myself...

I repented and promised God that I would never do that again, that I would be receptive to his messenger and however he wanted to show up I would never leave another service without experiencing Him ...


----------



## Miss Kane (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks Ladies!!

In my previous post I spoke about when I was newly saved. I was still living a double life... going to church but still fornicating. I was dating a guy and had spent the night at his house one night. The next morning I went to church as it was Sunday. While in service I noticed that my Pastor kept looking at me. She eventually came down off the altar and walked towards me. When she reached me, she took the microphone down and whispered in my ear. She told me that the Lord said that I need to stop fornicating and that my body belonged to Him. I was so convicted. All I could do was get to the altar and repent. 

I thank God for the ministry that I am connected to. I am held accountable. My Pastor is a prophetess and the Lord has rebuked me repeatedly by revealing things to her. What I love about her and how the Lord uses her is that it was always done in love. Never to bring shame....


----------



## Laela (Jul 2, 2012)

Miss Kane..awesome, awesome testimony!! The Holy Spirit convicts us...without condemnation or embarrassment, only to make us better Children of God. That's how effective "conviction" is. I'm glad you've shared your testimony...had to go dig up the thread.. but worth it. Amein~

God bless!


----------



## Miss Kane (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks Laela! God Bless you too!


----------



## kweenameena (Jul 2, 2012)

Miss Kane said:


> Thanks Ladies!!
> 
> In my previous post I spoke about when I was newly saved. I was still living a double life... going to church but still fornicating. I was dating a guy and had spent the night at his house one night. The next morning I went to church as it was Sunday. While in service I noticed that my Pastor kept looking at me. She eventually came down off the altar and walked towards me. When she reached me, she took the microphone down and whispered in my ear. She told me that the Lord said that I need to stop fornicating and that my body belonged to Him. I was so convicted. All I could do was get to the altar and repent.
> 
> I thank God for the ministry that I am connected to. I am held accountable. My Pastor is a prophetess and the Lord has rebuked me repeatedly by revealing things to her. What I love about her and how the Lord uses her is that it was always done in love. Never to bring shame....



I'm so happy that you reposted. I needed to read this. I'm convinced you posted this for me.


----------



## Miss Kane (Jul 2, 2012)

kweenameena - I am so happy that you were blessed by it! And just to add, I thought that I would never get married. I had completely given up hope. But when I decided to do things God's way instead of my own, I met my husband. We will be married a year in September.


----------



## sweetvi (Jul 3, 2012)

Miss Kane.  Yayyyyy! Now I am at a point where I want to do this God's way but now all these Random (heather Lindsey description of men with no purpose) have just appeared out of the blue...    Did you experience this as well and how did you overcome this?  

 Sidebar : I'm not entertaining it..


----------



## kweenameena (Jul 3, 2012)

sweetvi said:


> @Miss Kane. Yayyyyy! Now I am at a point where I want to do this God's way but now all these Random (heather Lindsey description of men with no purpose) have just appeared out of the blue... Did you experience this as well and how did you overcome this?
> 
> Sidebar : I'm not entertaining it..


 
Girl, I fell hard for a random just recently. I knew better. I really did. But he was everything I could ever want in a man and then some. But something in my spirit was like "naw dawg, he ain't the one" but I ignored it because he met all the requirements. Well here I am again checking into the heartbreak hotel all because I lost my focus on Him.

I hate starting over.


----------



## sweetvi (Jul 3, 2012)

kweenameena.  Have you checked Heather Lindsey blog?  Her whole ministry and mission is to save women from entering that heartbreak hotel!  I'm excited while I'm writing this because she has a big influence on my decision to remain celibate. She gives advice on setting boundaries. Cultivating a relationship with Christ and not to even entertain men as friends unless they have a purpose, mainly marriage.

Google her.. You will not be disappointed!


----------



## kweenameena (Jul 3, 2012)

sweetvi said:


> @kweenameena. Have you checked Heather Lindsey blog? Her whole ministry and mission is to save women from entering that heartbreak hotel! I'm excited while I'm writing this because she has a big influence on my decision to remain celibate. She gives advice on setting boundaries. Cultivating a relationship with Christ and not to even entertain men as friends unless they have a purpose, mainly marriage.
> 
> Google her.. You will not be disappointed!


 
You wanna know a secret? I started her Pinky Promise DMV group.
I got a bit discouraged with it because although a ton of ladies joined the group...no one was coming to the meetings. No one at all.
Also, when you're doing something you know you have no business doing....you allow yourself to be led astray from the stuff you ARE supposed to be doing.
Just pray for me, girl. I need it.


----------



## kweenameena (Jul 3, 2012)

Miss Kane said:


> @kweenameena - I am so happy that you were blessed by it! And just to add, I thought that I would never get married. I had completely given up hope. But when I decided to do things God's way instead of my own, I met my husband. We will be married a year in September.


 
How long did it take for you to meet your husband?

What an inspirational story!


----------



## sweetvi (Jul 3, 2012)

Well guess what LOL!!!!  I'm actually going to be in than area for a few months and am very interested in the DC group.   Have you thought of joining them?  kweenameena

Also I remember hearing one of Heathers testimony about having that "dry" season for one year and then it exploded.  Just be patient..and obedient...and persistent (this is for me too)


----------



## kweenameena (Jul 3, 2012)

sweetvi said:


> Well guess what LOL!!!! I'm actually going to be in than area for a few months and am very interested in the DC group. Have you thought of joining them? @kweenameena
> 
> Also I remember hearing one of Heathers testimony about having that "dry" season for one year and then it exploded. Just be patient..and obedient...and persistent (this is for me too)


 
I considered it but I can't leave this group hanging.


----------



## sweetvi (Jul 3, 2012)

Okay. I understand..gonna check it out online! I might come to some of the meetings


----------



## aribell (Jul 3, 2012)

My sister leads the Pinky Promise group in our city.  It's been really positive for her.


----------



## Miss Kane (Jul 3, 2012)

kweenameena - I met him not long after I made that decision.... Maybe within that month. I knew there was something different about my husband. I actually had a dream three months after we met about him. In my dream, he was there and he told me that I was going to be his wife. Ladies, that dream scared me! I think it scared me more so because I knew that the Lord was speaking through it. My husband and I had a friendship first and foremost that progressed. I told him in the very beginning that sex was not an option. I told him that I was trying to live a life that pleased God. At first he seemed hesitant to pursue a relationship with me. But after some time he told me that he respected my decision and that God was able to do more for me than he could ever do. We dated for a year before we got married. I will be honest with you guys, I did fall at times in our relationship..... especially right before we got married. But the difference was I was so convicted. Not like times before. God had changed my heart. I was no longer "comfortable" falling short.  My husband came to me almost exactly a year after we met and said that he knew that I was his wife and asked me to marry him.


----------



## Miss Kane (Jul 3, 2012)

The enemy would constantly send the wrong guy my way when I was single to get me off track....I could tell you all some horror stories. I can actually laugh about it now.  But I think those experiences help me to appreciate the man that my husband is more.

I pray that you ladies continue to establish your relationship with Christ. And that you are blessed with marriage.


----------



## kweenameena (Jul 3, 2012)

Miss Kane said:


> @kweenameena - I met him not long after I made that decision.... Maybe within that month. I knew there was something different about my husband. I actually had a dream three months after we met about him. In my dream, he was there and he told me that I was going to be his wife. Ladies, that dream scared me! I think it scared me more so because I knew that the Lord was speaking through it. My husband and I had a friendship first and foremost that progressed. I told him in the very beginning that sex was not an option. I told him that I was trying to live a life that pleased God. At first he seemed hesitant to pursue a relationship with me. But after some time he told me that he respected my decision and that God was able to do more for me than he could ever do. We dated for a year before we got married. I will be honest with you guys, I did fall at times in our relationship..... especially right before we got married. But the difference was I was so convicted. Not like times before. God had changed my heart. I was no longer "comfortable" falling short. My husband came to me almost exactly a year after we met and said that he knew that I was his wife and asked me to marry him.


 OMG I'm tearing up!!! How beautiful!!
Thank you so much for sharing this. You give us all hope!


----------

